# GOOD MOONING!!!



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Good morning Furries!! Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## Skylge (Oct 25, 2016)

Good afternoon all, a day off from work and enjoying the coffee.


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 25, 2016)

happy 3:17 am.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

It's too early! I don't want to go on the cart!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Skylge said:


> Good afternoon all, a day off from work and enjoying the coffee.


Nice!! Drinking me my third cup of Community Coffee. So freaking delicious!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> happy 3:17 am.


Do any of you West Coasters ever sleep!?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It's too early! I don't want to go on the cart!


Oh! Don't be such a baby!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm getting better!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 25, 2016)

This morning is awful, just saying


----------



## Skylge (Oct 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It's too early! I don't want to go on the cart!



If it is this:






http://www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/kidstuff/images/puky/gokarts/puky-3515.jpg
then it's pretty die-hard commuting, in any case: have a good journey.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> This morning is awful, just saying



How so?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

It's 7:30.
I'm still trying to wake up for work.
But hey, I've got waffles, so there's that.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 25, 2016)

Whoo! This is hell week for me.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> This morning is awful, just saying


Isn't every morning awful though?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 25, 2016)

My phone broke again for no reason soz
(It just decided to not turn on...)
other than that, pretty noice m8


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> GOOD *MOON*ING!!!


i came here expecting bare butts.

...i'm not sure if i should be disappointed or relieved.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i came here expecting bare butts.
> 
> ...i'm not sure if i should be disappointed or relieved.


....
I'm surprised you're the first one to notice that. Guess this kind of shows none of us are on top of our game in the early AM.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Oct 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i came here expecting bare butts.
> 
> ...i'm not sure if i should be disappointed or relieved.



Awh man, no butts? _What a bummer._


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> _What a bummer._


......................woooooooow -_- How did i not see that coming?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Awh man, no butts? _What a bummer._


I know, right? what a pain in the _ass_.
I feel like I'm on the _butt-end_ of this thread.
Ah well, I'll just take a *back seat *from here on out.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I know, right? what a pain in the _ass_.
> I feel like I'm on the _butt-end_ of this thread.
> Ah well, I'll just take a *back seat.*


I knew someone was gonna take a *crack *at making this thread the *butt *of some bad joke.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

...i think we all need a break from the internet, children.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> ...i think we all need a break from the internet, children.


Hey, if we can't make terrible puns on the internet, where can we?!
c'mon now, don't fall _*behind.*_


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Isn't every morning awful though?


No!! If you awaken, it is a good day.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey, if we can't make terrible puns on the internet, where can we?!
> don't fall _*behind.*_


Write a letter ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i came here expecting bare butts.
> 
> ...i'm not sure if i should be disappointed or relieved.


Lol! You got a point!


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 25, 2016)

Jarren said:


> ....
> I'm surprised you're the first one to notice that. Guess this kind of shows none of us are on top of our game in the early AM.


Nah, I noticed it like 3 hours ago, expecting the same thing, I just ignored it though because for some reason people don't like others pointing out typos, so i'm trying to stop that lol


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No!! If you awaken, it is a good day.


Not if you hate mornings


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

If there's something I hate, it's waking up. What I hate the MOST is waking up EARLY.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Not if you hate mornings


My point was that if you're alive it's a good day.


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Isn't every morning awful though?



Agreed! Few things are as painful as having to get up in the morning, especially at times when it's not even light out.

Plus, skunks are nocturnal. We should just get paid to sleep all day! Then, we can skunk around freely at night, and nobody gets sprayed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> Agreed! Few things are as painful as having to get up in the morning, especially at times when it's not even light out.
> 
> Plus, skunks are nocturnal. We should just get paid to sleep all day!


That WOULD be nice!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My point was that if you're alive it's a good day.


That is easily the most optimistic view I've seen today


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If there's something I hate, it's waking up. What I hate the MOST is waking up EARLY.


I'm pretty much the exact opposite. In the summer I actually set my watch's alarm to 5 or 5:30 so I can go out on a walk. It's a very surreal experience, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm pretty much the exact opposite. In the summer I actually set my watch's alarm to 5 or 5:30 so I can go out on a walk. It's a very surreal experience, I highly recommend it.


No thanks. Not going to torture myself for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> No thanks. Not going to torture myself for no reason whatsoever.


Suit yourself, just saying you may miss out on seeing stuff like this;


Spoiler


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Suit yourself, just saying you may miss out on seeing stuff like this;
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Miss out? Mate, I can see that shit every morning. IF I could only see it like once a year it might be a tiiiny bit more interesting. The sun rising is not special. The sun crashing into us however..


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Four colours! You need understand this...


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Y/ Akamaru ... you don't?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> ...you don't?


She's saying that if it was just a one-time thing for her, it would be more special.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> She's saying that if it was just a one-time thing for her, it would be more special.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> She's saying that if it was just a one-time thing for her, it would be more special.



Four colours...

I talked about him, Yakamaru:

He smiles like a monday by the morning, he doesn't?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> Y/ Akamaru ... you don't?


I don't what? Like waking up in the morning?

Speak English.



Tetrachroma said:


> She's saying that if it was just a one-time thing for her, it would be more special.


"She"? Did you just miss the fact that I said "mate" to you?

If it were actually a rare sight I might, just might, be more inclined to occasionally wake up early as fuck even though I don't need to to watch the sunrise.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "She"? Did you just miss the fact that I said "mate" to you?
> 
> If it were actually a rare sight I might, just might, be more inclined to occasionally wake up early as fuck even though I don't need to to watch the sunrise.


Umm, I'm sorry, I just thought you were female. I'm also American, so I don't know what context "mate" would be used in.

You seem to be getting really upset over this. I don't understand what I did wrong.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Umm, I'm sorry, I just thought you were female. I'm also American, so I don't know what context "mate" would be used in.
> 
> You seem to be getting really upset over this. I don't understand what I did wrong.


You can click once on the nickname to the left to see some basic info about someone, including their age and whether they are a male or female. Well, if they have it as "showing" in the options menu, anyway.

The word "mate" is often used in the context of "friend, pal, comrade", etc, unless otherwise stated.

And no, I am not upset and you did nothing wrong. I just find it pointless to wake up early just to see the sunrise. When you don't even need to wake up early.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And no, I am not upset and you did nothing wrong. I just find it pointless to wake up early just to see the sunrise. When you don't even need to wake up early.


I was just confused because you used some rather harsh language, and it looked as though you were giving a bit of an attitude.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I was just confused because you used some rather harsh language, and it looked as though you were giving a bit of an attitude.


Nah, mate. Don't worry about it. I often use fuck and shit. Sometimes in the same sentence, too.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nah, mate. Don't worry about it. I often use fuck and shit. Sometimes in the same sentence, too.



So...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Suit yourself, just saying you may miss out on seeing stuff like this;
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Beautiful!


----------



## Storok (Oct 25, 2016)

good night furries... I am tired as fuck


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> So...
> View attachment 14414


You know, you could just speak English. 

And no, I am not going anywhere. Don't like my posts? Feel free to block me. I don't give a shit.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai is confusing me...


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> wishai is confusing me...


Welcome to the club.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Suit yourself, just saying you may miss out on seeing stuff like this;
> 
> 
> Spoiler


looks more a sunset where I am than a sunrise.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> wishai is confusing me...


He's... an enigma, to say the least.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Yall don't be so hard on wishai.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

I think Wishai is referring to Somnium.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall don't be so hard on wishai.


I'm not trying to be hard on the guy, I'm just a little confused is all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yall don't be so hard on wishai.


"Hard on someone"? Can't be hard on someone when they confuse the fuck out of you. With their Gibberish.

I don't speak Gibberish either, further making it confusing.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Skylge said:


> If it is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I'd have nowhere to stow my massage table & that thing doesn't look real conducive to pulling a trailer. Plus the gas money I'd spend would be killer on the wallet.(It is pretty badass though.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Jarren said:


> ....
> I'm surprised you're the first one to notice that. Guess this kind of shows none of us are on top of our game in the early AM.


I caught it right off, but I just let that one go. Cause it was way too damn early. 

And it's a phrase that's used alot in our house. Not bc we are mooning each other, but bc we have seen 'Varsity Blues' just a few (prob over 100) times. Damn good movie!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hey, if we can't make terrible puns on the internet, where can we?!
> c'mon now, don't fall _*behind.*_


Okami is really good (terrible) with terrible puns.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> Nah, I noticed it like 3 hours ago, expecting the same thing, I just ignored it though because for some reason people don't like others pointing out typos, so i'm trying to stop that lol


I sometimes think I should have been an editor. I find typos while reading a romance book. Drives me crazy, but I can usually hold my tongue.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Suit yourself, just saying you may miss out on seeing stuff like this;
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Stunning!! May I ask where this is? 

I am not a morning person by any means, but I would totally get out of bed for that! I went on a cruise 2yrs ago & one morn I got up at 5am, went to top deck & saw the sun come up over the ocean. It was an experience for sure!! Prob took 200 pics of just the rise!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

(Sorry for the mass amount of replies. I had a pretty busy day.)


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Stunning!! May I ask where this is?
> 
> I am not a morning person by any means, but I would totally get out of bed for that! I went on a cruise 2yrs ago & one morn I got up at 5am, went to top deck & saw the sun come up over the ocean. It was an experience for sure!! Prob took 200 pics of just the rise!View attachment 14423


That looks incredible!

The picture was taken right by Lake Erie, near my home.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 25, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> That looks incredible!
> 
> The picture was taken right by Lake Erie, near my home.


Thanks!! I am a closet photog & sunrise/set are def my faves. 

Nice!! We get some great shots down here in GA, but what you got is a special one!


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 25, 2016)

Noooow it's my 'morning'.
Morning!


----------



## Onlyread (Oct 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Noooow it's my 'morning'.
> Morning!


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You know, you could just speak English.
> 
> And no, I am not going anywhere. Don't like my posts? Feel free to block me. I don't give a shit.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Noooow it's my 'morning'.
> Morning!


Good Mooning!!


----------



## Zipline (Oct 25, 2016)

It's night here. I want my money back.


----------



## tales (Oct 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It's night here. I want my money back.


Come back when it's morning.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It's night here. I want my money back.


Here's $2.53. It's pretty cheap here.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

Well... by now good midnight.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> Well... by now good midnight.


Old CCR!! Love those guys!! And it's only 10:40 here. Where you at, Nova Scotia, Iceland?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Old CCR!! Love those guys!! And it's only 10:40 here. Where you at, Nova Scotia, Iceland?


either that or Mars...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> either that or Mars...


Oh Blue!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> either that or Mars...


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

On B612


----------



## Onlyread (Oct 26, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> either that or Mars...


----------



## thang pham (Oct 26, 2016)

Plus, skunks are nocturnal. We should just get paid to sleep all day! Then


----------



## thang pham (Oct 26, 2016)

Plus, skunks are nocturnal. We should just get paid to sleep all day! Then


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2016)

Paid to sleep all day? Damn, sounds like a dream job.


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 29, 2016)

This is of relevance:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

JesterKatz said:


> This is of relevance:


Lmao!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

Good morning everyone!  Time for bacon & eggs and MLP!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Good morning everyone!  Time for bacon & eggs and MLP!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Good morning everyone!  Time for bacon & eggs and MLP!


Good Morning Duran! Go Cleveland!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

Now it's time for Zootopia.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Nothing says good morning like a heart shaped bacon patty!! Good morning Yaha-san!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Now it's time for Zootopia.


Nice! Still haven't seen it. :-(


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nothing says good morning like a heart shaped bacon patty!! Good morning Yaha-san!!


..Yaha-san?

And yes, nothing says "Good morning, you cunt. Love you!" like bacon! <3


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice! Still haven't seen it. :-(


I highly recommend it.  Great film.  I love anything with talking anthromorphic animals.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Yaha-san?
> 
> And yes, nothing says "Good morning, you cunt. Love you!" like bacon! <3


My old fat fingers like hitting the wrong letters. Sorry Yaka-san.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I highly recommend it.  Great film.  I love anything with talking anthromorphic animals.


We'll get it I am sure.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ..Yaha-san?
> 
> And yes, nothing says "Good morning, you cunt. Love you!" like bacon! <3


That's a very naughty word   Especially if you say it to a female.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That's a very naughty word!  Especially if you say it to a female.


Yep. And I would never EVER say that to my wife! Because one: she ain't one, and two: I like breathing, sleeping in my bed, cuddles, hugs, kisses, warm welcomes, etc. I Love Her So Much!!


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm getting better!!


You'll be stone dead in a moment.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That's a very naughty word   Especially if you say it to a female.


What, bacon?

Or are you referring to "cunt"? Everyone can be one. And no, it's not worse saying to a woman. By that logic it'd be worse to call a man a dick.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. And I would never EVER say that to my wife! Because one: she ain't one, and two: I like breathing, sleeping in my bed, cuddles, hugs, kisses, warm welcomes, etc. I Love Her So Much!!


Could always say "You're a cunt, but my cunt. A cunt I love more than life itself". Of course, your wife might get angry for a bit, or she might understand that "cunt" is not used in a negative context.

And that's what's important. Context.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> You'll be stone dead in a moment.


Come on! Isn't there something you can do?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> You'll be stone dead in a moment.


You're not foolin anyone, you know!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What, bacon?
> 
> Or are you referring to "cunt"? Everyone can be one. And no, it's not worse saying to a woman. By that logic it'd be worse to call a man a dick.
> 
> ...


I'm cool with that, Yakamaru.  We all have different opinions.  I think you're very cool and open minded.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> What, bacon?
> 
> Or are you referring to "cunt"? Everyone can be one. And no, it's not worse saying to a woman. By that logic it'd be worse to call a man a dick.
> 
> ...


Ever explain that to a half asleep woman on her period? You'll lose buddy. Trust me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ever explain that to a half asleep woman on her period? You'll lose buddy. Trust me.


Hahaha. Fuck that shit. Not happening. xD


DuranWolf said:


> I'm cool with that, Yakamaru.  We all have different opinions.  I think you're very cool and open minded.


Cheers bruh. We're all different. I just tend to use profanity a lot more often, sometimes I swap them out with normal words.

I frankly find those who doesn't want me to use profanity because they are "bad words" to be insulting to our species' intelligence.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

I prefer the word pussy to cunt. CUNTS are nasty bitches. On the inside.(backstabbers, users, shit like that.) Pussy is a good thing. Pussy is good. (Unless you can smell it from across the room. That's just nasty.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

There's just too many nouns and adjectives in our language. Most of it is so contradictory. I think we should just go back to the cave man days of grunting at each other.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


Omfg!!Jumbo! I'm your number one fan now!!! And I ain't joking! That shits funny as hell!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I prefer the word pussy to cunt. CUNTS are nasty bitches. On the inside.(backstabbers, users, shit like that.) Pussy is a good thing. Pussy is good. (Unless you can smell it from across the room. That's just nasty.)


Smell it from across the room?  Oh, that is nasty! LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


OMFG!!! ROFLMFAO!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Smell it from across the room?  Oh, that is nasty! LOL


Mmmmmhmmmm.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Smell it from across the room?  Oh, that is nasty! LOL


That's what I said!


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm gonna step outside now to run a few errands and do wolf stuff.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm gonna step outside now to run a few errands and other wolf stuff.


Be safe!!! And thank God you're not in Cleveland!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omfg!!Jumbo! I'm your number one fan now!!! And I ain't joking! That shits funny as hell!!



You can't beat the classics.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You can't beat the classics.


I'm gonna be singing and humming that ALL DAY NOW!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm gonna be singing and humming that ALL DAY NOW!!!


Yeah, thanks for that Jumbo. (But it is a rather catchy tune.)


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There's just too many nouns and adjectives in our language. Most of it is so contradictory. I think we should just go back to the cave man days of grunting at each other.


Our language is like this because we have an infinite amount of emotions, feelings and thoughts. And we need words to adequately describe them.

Our languages will evolve as we create more words and define them accordingly. However, words like "Islamophobia", "Homophobia" and "Transphobia" are not correctly defined as opposed to the base word "Phobia", meaning irrational or illogical fear of something. Going by this, "Arachnophobia" should be defined similar to that of "Homophobia", except with spiders. Which is NOT the case. It's inconsistent. And I HATE inconsistency.


bhutrflai said:


> I prefer the word pussy to cunt. CUNTS are nasty bitches. On the inside.(backstabbers, users, shit like that.) Pussy is a good thing. Pussy is good. (Unless you can smell it from across the room. That's just nasty.)


Pussy can be used in many ways.

1. A cat
2. Female genitalia
3. A coward

A bit like shit.

1. "You're full of shit", aka full of lies, dishonesty and deceit
2. "That shit's good", aka this is some real good stuff
3. Shit, aka stuff

Context is important. Without context a word of itself is kinda useless.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, thanks for that Jumbo. (But it is a rather catchy tune.)



I'm just glad I could share some culture with a few people today.

But don't worry. I'm sure he'll be thinking of you as he's singing it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Pussy can be used in many ways.
> 
> 1. A cat
> 2. Female genitalia
> ...


Absolutely. And all of those definitions crossed my mind. (Just didn't feel like writing it all out. Being lazy this morn.)

My favorite multifunction word is fuck.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Absolutely. And all of those definitions crossed my mind. (Just didn't feel like writing it all out. Being lazy this morn.)
> 
> My favorite multifunction word is fuck.


Fuck! xD

I am liking you already.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)

(Well, my 'mooning' is over. Time to bring on my day.)


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on! Isn't there something you can do?!


Nah, I can't it's against regulations. The Robinsons lost nine today.


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're not foolin anyone, you know!


I feel happy! I feel Happy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> I feel happy! I feel Happy!


I think I'll go for a walk.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 31, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I'll go for a walk.


Have a pleasant walk.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have a pleasant walk.


Don't let him fool ya. He walked to our bed. 


And then laid down for a nap.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't let him fool ya. He walked to our bed.
> 
> 
> And then laid down for a nap.


She doesn't lie.


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And that's what's important. Context.


So, context...



 
So, you limit to yourself...
So, you aren't capable of compression without your grids...
So, yourself are inconsistent in the middle of your supposed open mind and your important context...
So, you are incapable of interpret to another because your grids it's important...
So, you don't give the sufficient valour to the love, interpretation, imagination and the freedom...
So, you understand this or you continue to need context?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

wishai said:


> So, context...
> View attachment 14653
> So, you limit to yourself...
> So, you aren't capable of compression without your grids...
> ...


We at riddles now?

What's next? Haikus? Poems with 4 words each sentence? Limericks? Full-fledged song lyrics?

Either you speak properly or further posts by you will be ignored.


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> speak



My dear NO Jackie-Chan:
You continues in the same situation...


overly tight, too square...


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I'll go for a walk.


----------



## zoinky (Nov 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think I'll go for a walk.


----------

